# Cleveland Saturday 25/11/2006



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi All,
I will be launching with a few others at the VMR boat ramp around 5.30am for what should be a fairly productive day.

Winds are predicted to be pretty light, tide is big, but not till around mid-day. So currents can be fairly strong, which makes some of the holes a very interesting choice.

Will be chasing Squire, Tailor & the odd mackeral or Tuna that has gotten lost. There are quite a few in the bay at the moment.

Email or PM me if you are interested, hope to see you there - can't miss us. Big white falcon with the kayaks ontop.


----------

